# Who do you think will be the next big thing???



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Speaking of 'no name' diapers.... all WAHMs started off as 'no-names' and it's fun to remember back when certain 'celebrity' diaper/wool makers/artists were just putting their first wares together and getting their first rave reviews!

So which WAHM business do you think is destined to take off into can't-possibly-keep-up-with-demand type of status? What WAHM fitted is the next FCB/elbee/Luxe...what wool-knitter is the next BBB? What awesome cover is the next gotta-have-it-Kiwi-Pie? What do you think?







:

Disclaimer: All you wagonites need to back off and not read this thread, as there are bound to be some tempting raves and links posted and the stuff is also likely to be available if the WAHM is still up-and-coming, so it's not a good combination for not spending money!!!







:


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll start off by saying that I have been thinking for a year that Calico Baby is going to totally take off as ultra-hyena for her fitteds and ultimate-AIOs.... but she _still_ seems to be able to manage the demand for her products somehow and it hasn't gotten too hard to score her stuff yet, so... .scratch

I guess I'll vote Bijou Baby Gear because I got a wool jersey cover from her that is super trim and well made!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I think Wild Oats has great WIO's and wool covers. I think if she expanded on that, she could get pretty popular.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

A wagonite here, but I have a calico baby diaper with matching sundress and it is absolutely stunning. I think you may be right on that one.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Well I havent gotten my order yet so take this w/ a grain of salt but I agree that Bijou Baby Gear should take off. I LOVE her style of fitteds and wool, the price is unbeatable and she has GREAT fabrics. Plus she is sooooo sweet to work with which I think is one huge thing in the making of a hyena wahm. No one wants to deal w/ a meanie even if they make great diapers! :LOL

Now I am off to check out the others!







:


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

What is the link for Calico Baby?


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

Well, I am not sure how much volume she is willing to take on, but we got some custom side-snapping AIOs from *Carol Bassett*, and the sewing is exquisite! I mean, really, they are just perfect! She was so fantastic to work with, but maybe she just prefers to keep things a bit smaller and enjoyable???


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

:


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

www.thecalicobaby.com


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

And www.little-fishy.com, she may already be hyena, but her stuff is incredible.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

nak

I agree with Calico Baby...


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Thanks for the link - I got 3 custom fitteds! I love being able to make all the choices, even down to the thread color!


----------



## mommy2sam&keller (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HokieMum*
Well, I am not sure how much volume she is willing to take on, but we got some custom side-snapping AIOs from *Carol Bassett*, and the sewing is exquisite! I mean, really, they are just perfect! She was so fantastic to work with, but maybe she just prefers to keep things a bit smaller and enjoyable???










Forgive my ignorance - who is Carol Bassett? Does she have a site? I'm searching for custom side-snap aios -- fill me in!


----------



## Liggy (Mar 9, 2005)

For wool soakers/shorts/longies..

http://www.nickers.biz


----------



## MeganW (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow you guys have been hiding those beautiful soakers.
How come tykie is still so easy to come by? www.tykiediapers.com
Oh also Jenne at Calibaby Makes BEAUTIFUL prefolds. She's at hyenacart.


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm voting Stacy at Bottombumpers . I got to test the most amazing newborn aio. It's the only BB I have so far but it is fantastic, right up there with our FCBs.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*
A wagonite here, but I have a calico baby diaper with matching sundress and it is absolutely stunning. I think you may be right on that one.

Where did you get the matching sundress? I cant find anything like that on her site but would LOVE one!


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

I second Bottombumpers.They are super trim,i love the new hand dyes and Stacy gives amazing customer service


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

It was up on her website in the winter, it sat forever and finally I just bought it. I'll take a pic and show you, it's gorgeous.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/hkourl...b2.jpg&.src=ph

I'm hoping it will be warm for Easter and she can wear it with a little cardigan. Fingers crossed, just a few weeks.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mythreebees*
I'm voting Stacy at Bottombumpers . I got to test the most amazing newborn aio. It's the only BB I have so far but it is fantastic, right up there with our FCBs.

Could you just give that baby a great big (but gentle) squeeze for me!!!!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*
It was up on her website in the winter, it sat forever and finally I just bought it. I'll take a pic and show you, it's gorgeous.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/hkourl...b2.jpg&.src=ph

I'm hoping it will be warm for Easter and she can wear it with a little cardigan. Fingers crossed, just a few weeks.


OMG CUTE!!!! Maybe I will email and see if she will have more.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

:


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*

I'm hoping it will be warm for Easter and she can wear it with a little cardigan. Fingers crossed, just a few weeks.

Ummm didnt Easter already pass....?


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

UMm Yeah Easter was on the 27th


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Orthodox Easter Sunday isn't until next month.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

meagan at patchwork pixie is really starting to become hyena now that she offers trim-cut and ov. i have some customs she made me and they are DIVINE.
heather at the nature baby company does amazing work on her nature baby knits. i have a pair of longies and a pair of capris from her and her work is excellent and the wool is SO SOFT. i'd said jump at her stockings now, once everyone starts stocking up for next winter, it will be hard to get her stuff!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Orthodox Easter Sunday isn't until next month.

Ooooh I was thinking it must be something like that - sorry







:


----------



## fourangels (Jun 23, 2004)

I'd be surprised if the Eezi-fit organic side snappers don't hit it big. We had a dozen of the s/m and I loved them more than any other diaper I've ever tried (and I just got an El bee







) They are awesome!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourangels*
I'd be surprised if the Eezi-fit organic side snappers don't hit it big. We had a dozen of the s/m and I loved them more than any other diaper I've ever tried (and I just got an El bee







) They are awesome!









Oh yes! Them too, Susan had some at our Phx cloth diaper party last weekend and I was drooling! They are soooo nice.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

That's okay, Orthodox Easter is May 1st, I forget everyone doesn't know about it sometimes.


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

Swaddlebees! I know that they're already getting raves for their pocket diapers (supposed to be available through retailers next month), but they're also starting to venture into wool covers.
I splurged and won this from eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EAFB%3AIT&rd=1
I got it a few days ago and it is AWESOME. Very beautiful and looks like it will fit amazingly. The workmanship is great, the cut is trim and very comparible to hyena covers I've tried.

I bet they'll really take off.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrzmeg*
Swaddlebees! I know that they're already getting raves for their pocket diapers (supposed to be available through retailers next month), but they're also starting to venture into wool covers.
I splurged and won this from eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EAFB%3AIT&rd=1
I got it a few days ago and it is AWESOME. Very beautiful and looks like it will fit amazingly. The workmanship is great, the cut is trim and very comparible to hyena covers I've tried.

I bet they'll really take off.

Wow that is BEAUTIFUL! And great price too!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I get this gushy feeling that the new owner of Cloud 9 Softies is going to make it hyena status as soon as she opens. Tee hee!!


----------



## fourangels (Jun 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrzmeg*
Swaddlebees! I know that they're already getting raves for their pocket diapers (supposed to be available through retailers next month), but they're also starting to venture into wool covers.
I splurged and won this from eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EAFB%3AIT&rd=1
I got it a few days ago and it is AWESOME. Very beautiful and looks like it will fit amazingly. The workmanship is great, the cut is trim and very comparible to hyena covers I've tried.

I bet they'll really take off.

OMG~ I





















that cover!!! I have to have one :LOL


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
I get this gushy feeling that the new owner of Cloud 9 Softies is going to make it hyena status as soon as she opens. Tee hee!!


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liggy*
For wool soakers/shorts/longies..

http://www.nickers.biz


wow for once I can chime in and say that I have seen one of these soakers in person (lydia's stripes) and it was just adorable and nicely made too.

I WISH I could rib that firmly







:

Elizabeth


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

I have to 3rd ( or 4th) Stacy at BottomBumpers. LOVE her OC dipes!
If Shan at Harleyz would get her poor hands working right, she might take it for custom wool covers!


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

wow, I think swaddlebees looks like a real contender....

and harleyz with more hand dyed and embriodered wonderfulness, too

and when the new tinkletraps comes out with the natural simplicity fitteds, if they are organic velour, especially hand dyed, and people see how stretchy and trim and absorbant those are.....


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I second tykies...

but, here's the thing that really makes the difference for me.. because LOTS of wahms have great products and great customer service... the differences are marketing and supply/demand..

Think about it- you read the description on diaper gardens and you feel like you just got back from a vacation! And really, isn't *PART* of the hype of Fluffymail is the secret stockings and the mad dashes for paypal??

I think the next big thing is the quality product making good service supplying wahm that truly comes up with original marketing and sorry, occasionally cuts off supply.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Isn't Bottombumpers already hyena? :LOL

one stocking was over in 45 seconds!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I had to laugh because when I went to check over at The Calico Baby, there were something like 30 shoppers online. :LOL

I realized my typo about five min AFTER I typed this. LMAO!

Calico Baby-not Celestial Baby


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I thought Celestial baby closed?

I think Mudpies are getting to be more hyena. I have never had a problem getting a custom order or any of her stuff but I think it is getting harder. And rightly so because her stuff rocks!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed2bamommie*
Isn't Bottombumpers already hyena? :LOL









My thoughts exactly!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm....







Calico Baby oc/ov?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2orionplus1*
I had to laugh because when I went to check over at The Calico Baby, there were something like 30 shoppers online. :LOL

I realized my typo about five min AFTER I typed this. LMAO!

Calico Baby-not Celestial Baby

:LOL Oh, ok


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

my hope is that Katina from www.lullabydiapers.com makes it big in the diapering world. Her craftsmanship is second to none. Her fitteds are ultra absorbant and gorgeous. I have 3 of her nighttime diapers and they put my hyena nighttime diapers to shame. I haven't tried one of her AIOs, but the pics on other kids have proven them to be trim and the reviews are outstanding. And her prices are drop jaw low. LOVE her stuff, can you tell? I also have about 3 dozen of her wipes and they are my favorites


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilovemylittlegirl*
my hope is that Katina from www.lullabydiapers.com makes it big in the diapering world. Her craftsmanship is second to none. Her fitteds are ultra absorbant and gorgeous. I have 3 of her nighttime diapers and they put my hyena nighttime diapers to shame. I haven't tried one of her AIOs, but the pics on other kids have proven them to be trim and the reviews are outstanding. And her prices are drop jaw low. LOVE her stuff, can you tell? I also have about 3 dozen of her wipes and they are my favorites









I went to go look and she is closed due to back problems







Hope she is better soon!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Katina is awesome too! She has been down alot lately for her back.. but hopefully she will get well soon so we can bombard her with orders again... :LOL


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mythreebees*
I'm voting Stacy at Bottombumpers . I got to test the most amazing newborn aio. It's the only BB I have so far but it is fantastic, right up there with our FCBs.

Yup, Stacy gets my vote too. I've snagged a few things from her, and they're fast becoming our some of our favorites!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Disclaimer: All you wagonites need to back off and not read this thread, as there are bound to be some tempting raves and links posted and the stuff is also likely to be available if the WAHM is still up-and-coming, so it's not a good combination for not spending money!!!







:









: Thanks for thinking of us!







The wagon can be a happy place to be, for a while....


----------



## mom2jerry (Nov 15, 2004)

I vote for Bottom Bumpers, too.









And I am waiting for Tinkle Traps to open (the new owner of Natural Simplicity dipes)







. I only had a couple from the previous owner and was already addicted and wanted to unload everything else! I am hoping the new owner can make it rock


----------



## brownay2 (Nov 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liggy*
For wool soakers/shorts/longies..

http://www.nickers.biz

I really like it when newbies to wool can go to a site, and basically have all problems/scenerios there, explanations, etc. No need to search around the web. I was very impressed with the site all in itself.

Thanks for the link!

Renee Brown


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

I definitely say bottombumpers


----------



## F and L (Apr 5, 2005)

my vote is for green acre design's print fabric pul pockets. they are so trim & the fit is darling, they are beautifully made, & because the fleece rolls out are so soft around babies's legs.


----------



## mythymna (Apr 1, 2005)

a lot of talk about Muttaquin's recently. I sure wish I had ordered some velour OS Mutts before she stopped customs.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

For knitted wool, I'd say Luscious Organics.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Kirei, I absolutely







that pic of your little one with that scrumptious soaker on.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

For fitteds my vote definatly goes to BottomBumpers because I am a BB addict







and for wool I think that Sweet Pea Soakers will hit big. I just really love everything I have ever gotten from her and her knitting is top notch not to mention she is a super sweet mama to work with! The shorts I got from her last week fit perfectly!


----------



## stellarblue (Mar 23, 2005)

...


----------



## Logan&Laina (Feb 1, 2005)

I think BB is already hyena :LOL

I would say Mudpie babies, and The Calico Baby are right up there.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*
Kirei, I absolutely







that pic of your little one with that scrumptious soaker on.
















Thank you so much!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

All right, now that I got my custom order I can reply to this thread. :LOL I really am surprised that Nature Baby Knits isn't hyena. The wool that she uses is unbelievably soft, and her knitting is so perfect that it looks machine done. And she is such a sweet mama to work with.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
Well I havent gotten my order yet so take this w/ a grain of salt but I agree that Bijou Baby Gear should take off. I LOVE her style of fitteds and wool, the price is unbeatable and she has GREAT fabrics. Plus she is sooooo sweet to work with which I think is one huge thing in the making of a hyena wahm. No one wants to deal w/ a meanie even if they make great diapers! :LOL

Now I am off to check out the others!







:

I love Bijou Baby Gear and agree that her stuff is great. Her fitteds are very trim and fit my ds much like his LC 1s. I sold the ones we had when I went on a simplifying binge awhile ago but I regret it. I wish I had snagged an OC one! And yep, she's awesome to work with.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

That swaddlebees stuff looks so great. The wool and the pockets look trim. I'm tempted to buy a pocket fitted.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I am so thinking of trying a Nickerz, but they have nothing instock in a large.


----------



## MeredithsMom (Mar 5, 2005)

How about LoveyBums? www.loveybums.com

Her last stocking was a little nuts, and the shopping cart oversold a lot of items. I guess that's a sign you're getting hot--your current system can't keep up. I am only a hyena-in-training though, so perhaps she's been hot for a while?








:


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michray*
I have to 3rd ( or 4th) Stacy at BottomBumpers. LOVE her OC dipes!
If Shan at Harleyz would get her poor hands working right, she might take it for custom wool covers!


I had already considered Stacy to be hyena







. You defiantely have to be quick quick quick to catch a custom with her!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Bottombumpers are definatly hyena--the mamas suggesting that brand have obviously never fought to nab one of her customs before! :LOL


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

I guess it wasn't hard for me to get a custom with her(stacy) and i have tried hyena cart with so many other things with no luck.I love,love her dipes though.And when i tried to sell my diapers from her that didn't fit us anymore it took a week to get them all sold and with other hyena things it takes minutes.just my opinion :LOL


----------



## babykinsx2mom (Oct 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
I'll start off by saying that I have been thinking for a year that Calico Baby is going to totally take off as ultra-hyena for her fitteds and ultimate-AIOs.... but she _still_ seems to be able to manage the demand for her products somehow and it hasn't gotten too hard to score her stuff yet, so... .scratch

her custom slots sell out as shes poting them. I had to place a custom order through her with email, which she has always done in the past. Whats sad is I shopped her when NO ONE knew who she was and she had the same diapers listed for weeks. Now I see her going totally Hyena and her prices going up as well. :-( I wil always treasure our Calico Baby.


----------

